# CarnEVIL ideas for 2016



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the post....will be following and contributing here this year! Doing mine with some vintage flair too. Im not too into the bloody clowns.....


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...e-manor-roads-end-carnevil-terror-2015-a.html

This is a link to the thread for our carnevil themed haunt last year. Check out the video and the pics. Might give you some ideas.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## Kuebiko (Dec 11, 2015)

Well you must include some carnevil games then!


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

We started collecting umbrellas to hang from the strings of lights in the tent! We bought black and white striped umbrellas from eBay and started painting them red and staining some with wood stain for an eclectic look. Here are some photos, along with a photo of a vintage umbrella we bought as well.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

So Cool! That will look quite sinister!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love those umbrellas.... just plain old wood stain on the fabric? Or was it spray on?


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Plain minwax stain with a rag. I love how they turned out!


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...e-manor-roads-end-carnevil-terror-2015-a.html
> 
> This is a link to the thread for our carnevil themed haunt last year. Check out the video and the pics. Might give you some ideas.


Thanks for the post! Definitely taking inspiration from your set up!!!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I could really get some ideas from this thread since I plan to do a similar party this year. I'm going for more of a Haunted Side Show theme but still! I plan to put up some old style posters of Side Show Freaks around the house or something. I always love doing the Tempt Your Fate game and I might do it in the style of a "Wheel of Misfortune" type thing. But that's all I got for now.

If anyone has food menu ideas I could use them!


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

I did a carnEvil theme a few years back. I am thinking about redoing the theme next year. I am going to hire "Clowvis Presley" to come entertain us as well !  he's on youtube, check him out


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

My Wife and I started working on the carousel horse today. Last week, we drove to Illinois from Southern Ohio to pick this thing up. It is life size and it was primed when we got it and ready to paint. We also have a brass pole that goes down the middle. Eventually, it will have a fog apparatus hooked up to blow fog from it's nostrils and LED red eyes. We are going to do a crackle pain finish on the entire thing and really age it will washes and airbrushing to bring out detail and make the overall look like it has been in the weather for a hundred years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wonderful concept drawings BTW. The minwax on the umbrellas and color scheme adds a lot of creep. And oh my what a find in that horse! I will be checking in on how this progresses. I like that your olanning on people being able to sit on the horse...photo op?


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

That is going to be the coolest thing ever!!!!


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

What type of paint works best? I have some old outdoor umbrellas I could repurpose, but I wasn't sure if their water-repellent qualities would prevent paint from sticking.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes Photo Op! That's the plan...


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

emergencyfan said:


> What type of paint works best? I have some old outdoor umbrellas I could repurpose, but I wasn't sure if their water-repellent qualities would prevent paint from sticking.


I used gloss cherry red Valspar from Lowes. It is the premixed paint available in smaller quarts.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are some photos of the painting progress. We used Elmer's glue technique to do the crackle finish on the horse. I exaggerated the cracked look with black paint and a fine brush.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

Updates on the painting! Its coming along great. We were going for the 100 year old in the weather look. Used Minwax Stain on the entire thing and black and dark brown airbrushing. Now on to rigging the platform and the fog apparatus with red LED eyes.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Just stunning! You're doing an amazing job!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I got a smaller carousel horse that already has crackling effect and your color scheme has given me ideas for mine. That horse is gorgeous, such bold colors. Great idea.


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Cranking out freakshow and sideshow posters


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Really nice!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those are FANTASTIC!!!!!! love love love!!!


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, tutorial now posted as well


----------

